# Why do people join Martial Arts



## Eric Daniel

Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
what is your perspective?


----------



## dubljay

First off welcome to the forums.

 You are right we all have our own reasons for doing martial arts.  Long ago I got started in it because I wanted to learn how to defend myself.  Now for me its just a part of my life, something that I get satisfaction out of.  Also I look at the postive impact it's had on my life and I want to be able to impact others like that, so my ultimate goal is to teach.

 What made you want to start?

 Again welcome to the forums.  Happy posting.

 -Josh


----------



## Eternal Beginner

Personally, I joined to get in shape.  Now, a few years later, I stay for the fun of it.  I enjoy meeting people in the club, learning new stuff and travelling and competing.  

 What's not to love?  Fun, friends, travel...it has it all!


----------



## Gemini

You're right. People join for many reasons. I personally joined initially to get back into shape. Little did I know at the time, it would become a central point in my life. Not for just me, but for my whole family.


Welcome to MT. Anything you need, don't be afraid to ask.

Regards,

Gemini


----------



## Lisa

My kids started, I thought it looked like fun and not that hard... (boy was I wrong!) LOL!  So I joined and it is still a part of my life today.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I wanted to join because of HK action movies...seriously.

It's not that I didn't know that MA is a discipline and required work and dedication, I just wanted to do it because of Bruce Lee.

Some 25 years after that, I actually joined MA and joined because I wanted some added focus in my life and I didn't want to be a flabby old man.  I wanted art and skill.  To me, MA is both.

Welcome to the forum,

egg


----------



## Andrew Green

Bruce Lee, Karate Kid, Ninja Turtles, Power Rangers, Dragon Ball Z....

 Depends on what generation you are from, but I'd say those 5 probably cover the biggest chunks of people who started training


----------



## terryl965

Well unlike everybody else I joined for no choice it was a major part of my father life, so it became a major part of my life, now I train today for the fact of the ground work my father brought to the table for all of us kids. Martial Arts is just not kicking and punching for me it has become my way of looking at the world around me, you tend to see the good in people instead of the bad like most, you also tend to see the best in the everything you do, you tend to appreciate life as a whole.

That is why we live the MA way and that is what we strive to bring out in everybody.
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## arnisador

It's different for everyone. Fitness, self-defense, hobby, cultural interest...


----------



## BlackCatBonz

i joined because i had been studying zen buddhism for about 5 years, i had read lots of stories about martial arts helping people to attain a zen mind.


----------



## Bigshadow

I have always had the warrior heart, even as a child.  I found the art I train in as a teen.  It wasn't until I was an adult that I was able to actually train in it.   I don't do it for fitness, I go to the gym for that.  To me it is like therapy!   Now it is part of my life.  I see budo in everything, I do.


----------



## FearlessFreep

Partially that as I get older I wanted to do something to keep in shape.

 Partially because I'd already  gotten my kids into it and it was a good way to help them out.

 Partialy I admit that I watch a lot of cheesy movies and I notice that people usually aren't ready for the homicidal killer (women being chased through the woods wearinf old their nightgowns) or being transported back in time to face medieval warriors or dinosaurs or androids from the future or something.  So I figured that if I was ever if a  tough jam like that...knowing some hand to hand combat skills would be pretty useful.


----------



## Eric Daniel

wow, thanks for the responses and welcoming me to this forum. I am glad to be part of this forum. I started martial arts for two reasons; to get in shape and because I watched a lot of martial art movies and I thought it would be cool to do those kind of things I saw in the movies.


----------



## Bigshadow

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> wow, thanks for the responses and welcoming me to this forum. I am glad to be part of this forum. I started martial arts for two reasons; to get in shape and because I watched a lot of martial art movies and I thought it would be cool to do those kind of things I saw in the movies.


 Just as an FYI, if you truely wanted to do the cool things you see in the movies, you could have chosen acting.  What you see in the movies has very little resemblance to what you would learn for self defense or hand-to-hand combat.

 Theatrics <> Combat


----------



## Andrew Green

Wushu, Sport Karate, XMA

 That would be where you'd go to learn fancy kicks and tricks.


----------



## CrankyDragon

I work in corrections, thus my primary desire was for personal protection, without the dependency of strike and blows, which Nihon Goshin Aikido provides ample techniques to defend yourself and control the attacker without ever "hitting" them, perfect from a liability standpoint.  Additionally, theres something "magical" about Aikido, to expend so little energy of your own to send your attacker flying though the air, its just "magic" like! 

 Additionally, I am 38 and need to get my **** in better shape.  Ive lost 12 pounds since I started about 5 months ago, and I feel 100% better all the way around.  

 Finally, Aiki-Do being a way of life, the phylosophy (Sp? I CANT SPELL!) aspect of it will benefit you on a daily basis.  Every day I do Aikido, and I have yet to be attacked. :supcool:

 Take care all,
 Andrew


----------



## Gemini

NGAzone said:
			
		

> I work in corrections, thus my primary desire was for personal protection..... Every day I do Aikido, and I have yet to be attacked.


 Attackers look for victims. People who feel confident often carry themselves with confidence, even when they don't know it. That makes you a poor choice for an attacker. I'd say I hope your good luck continues, but I doubt luck has much to do with it.

  Regards.


----------



## CrankyDragon

Gemini said:
			
		

> Attackers look for victims. People who feel confident often carry themselves with confidence, even when they don't know it. That makes you a poor choice for an attacker. I'd say I hope your good luck continues, but I doubt luck has much to do with it.
> 
> Regards.


 Yes, and no.  I work in a juvi system, but some of these "kids" can make 2 of me!  Thats a lot to hold on to, or have charge at you! We handle them from 7 to 17 (17 and 11 months and 23 hours, then they are shipped to jail).

 And your right, the way you carry yourself, wether you realize it or not, speaks more than words, Ive seen it with other staff.

 Andrew


----------



## Sapper6

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
> what is your perspective?



why did i join?  because where i grew up, little league was about parents reliving their childhood through their kids and the Scout master was a pedophile.  kinda narrowed it down.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Many of us have experience of "bullies" as a part of our life. No one wants to be a victim. Martial arts do give you confidence and gives you experience in learning to defending yourself. 

 Today I enjoy teaching and sharing our knowledge of life with the younger students. Verbal judo / avoidance is something that is growing in my part to share with the class.

 Why I join? To learn to fight back ( younger days). As you get older it's the excerise that means alot. .................Aloha


----------



## still learning

Hello, Many of us experience "bullies in our life.  A lot of us want to learn to self-defense.

 Today I really enjoy teaching and sharing our life experience with the younger students.  Judo verbal / avoidance is big part of my life in sharing with the class.

 Why I join?  To fight back ( younger days).  Today the excerise means alot. ...........Aloha


----------



## Eric Daniel

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Many of us have experience of "bullies" as a part of our life. No one wants to be a victim. Martial arts do give you confidence and gives you experience in learning to defending yourself.
> 
> Today I enjoy teaching and sharing our knowledge of life with the younger students. Verbal judo / avoidance is something that is growing in my part to share with the class.


When someone bullies you, the bullie doesn't expect you to fight back so he will be suprised if you do fight back. Also bullies don't like much attention when there picking on someone, so if you something like stop, leave alone real loud and get the attention of others the bullie will most likely run away. Bullies are most likely going to pick on someone smaller than them and who *looks *like a victim. What I mean by LOOKS like a victim is that if you are walking with your head down, it looks like you are an easy target, but if you walk with your head up and full of confidence they will leave you alone.


----------



## bluemtn

I got interested in MA at a fairly young age.  At that time, of course t.v. was what sparked my interest, but I also had my friends, and my brothers friends that pushed the interest further.  Unfortunately with all the moving my family did, I couldn't get into MA until I became an adult.  By that time, it was just fitness, self- defense, and not something everyone my age in the area was doing.


----------



## hong kong fooey

There are many different reason whya person might want to pratice martial arts. it could be to get into shape or for self defense or maybe just to try it out


----------



## Solidman82

I joined half because I was inspired by a certain role model I've always had. And Half because it seemed like my life was missing something, and when I joined it appeared to complete the picture.

I believe a related thread to this would be "What benefits do you get from training"


----------



## autumn1973

I did it for multiple reasons. 

I was supposed to be a partner of sorts for my daughter so she would have someone other than her father (who only started taking MA to watch over her- he was supposed to only go 1 month but he's still at it 5 months later) to practice with and to get into shape, but I find the techniques themselves intriguing, and it is good to know that perhaps I can defend myself out there (once I get out of my own way, that is), and it can be, dare I say, _fun_ sometimes as well.


----------



## Shaolinwind

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
> what is your perspective?


 
I joined kung fu because I wanted to be an outright bully and pick fights with people I don't know.  :uhyeah:  j/k

Actually, It's because I wanted to get some excersize in and the movie thing you mentioned totally came into play.   I had no idea it was going to be a lifestyle choice.


----------



## splazzatch

I joined for 2 reasons: 1. I was bored and wanted something to do to suck up my time in highschool.

2. I am not athletic at all and I can not play any sports. I am 6'5" 225ish pounds I can't play basketball, football, or baseball or anything else...except karate...I have found that I can do it and I don't ever get bored with it. It is amazing in the lifestyle change it involves.


----------



## DeLamar.J

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
> what is your perspective?


There are a few reasons why. The main three are self defence, sport, and fitness.


----------



## Danny T

I dont think I joined Martial Arts. It was more of an outcropping or a continuing of training. I started out boxing as a youngster and did some wrestling in high school along with other sports; football, baseball, & track. Continued training with boxing and wrestling in the military and shared some training time with others who were training in other aspects of fighting, I.e. Martial arts. TKD, Goju Ru, Judo, Shotokan, and wing chun. Never any formal martial arts school training, No belts, no ranking only training how to fight standing or on the ground, After returning home from a stint in South East Asia, I quite all fight type training for a few years only to realize I missed it. I started boxing again and working out with a few guys who also did some muay thai training. Started wrestling and grappling again and shortly after that ran into a high school friend who had a martial art school. Got my oldest son started with him and I also started training with him.  From there met Sifu Francis Fong; Wing Chun, Tuhon Bill McGrath; Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, GuroDan Inosanto; JKD and Master Chai Sirisute; Muay Thai, started training with them and it continues today. Started my own school of mixed fighting ways, boxing, wrestling/grappling, kickboxing, and whatever 10 years ago and today we provide instruction in the martial arts of Wing Chun, Muay Thai, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, as well as Grappling, Fight Conditioning, LEO Manadnock and Control Force Police Tactics, Small arms tactics, Home defense tactics and in the last 2 years anti terriorest tactics along with some survival tactics. So I cant say I Joined the martial arts but simply grew into them.

Danny


----------



## 1redcat

I can't say I've seen many martial arts movies, aside from a few Van Dammes and Siegals.  (No Bruce Lee, no Karate Kid, no Ninja Turtles...)  I didn't do it for the exercise, as I go to the gym and run for that.  More, I was looking for a physical "hobby" that had an intellectual/thinking aspect and that I could grow in.  (I used to ride horses competitively, which also filled those needs, but let us just say I spent less on a month's dojo fees than I did on a single riding lesson, on average.  It's nice not to be hobby-poor for a change.)

The self-defense aspect is appealing as well, although I don't fool myself about my (in)abilities at this point.  My best self-defense tactics remain avoidance, followed distantly by play as dirty as possible and run.


----------



## Fluffy

My parents adopted a boy and a girl from Soel SK in 1982.  In an attempt for them to keep their Korean identity, we attended a number of Korean culture camps.  There were WTF style TKD instructors teaching the very basics of the art.  My brother as well as my father, fell in love with it, and signed up in 1985.  With in three months my entire family was involved with the American Taekwondo Association.  I, two brothers, a sister and my parents all made Black Belt.  My mother, father and myself are still active.


----------



## hongkongfooey

Well lets see here. I have always been intrested in Martial Arts. I had a subscription to Blackbelt mag when I was a kid. That was where I first heard about Ed Parker's American Kenpo. It was those issues along with with a few Bruce Lee movies that really piqued my intrest. Sadly, I wasn't able to train until my late teens. Stayed with it for a few years then left after a few bad experiences with my instructor. I stayed out of it for about 12 years, though I stilled loved it and practiced what material I did learn, on my own. Recently I have found a great school. It is a Parker/ Planas lineage school. The instruction is first rate, and I look forward to every class. 

Sorry for rambling on.

HKF


----------



## hongkongfooey

Fluffy said:
			
		

> My parents adopted a boy and a girl from Soel SK in 1982. In an attempt for them to keep their Korean identity, we attended a number of Korean culture camps. There were WTF style TKD instructors teaching the very basics of the art. My brother as well as my father, fell in love with it, and signed up in 1985. With in three months my entire family was involved with the American Taekwondo Association. I, two brothers, a sister and my parents all made Black Belt. My mother, father and myself are still active.


 

That's a great story, Fluffy. Do your brother and sister every think about getting back into it?

HKF


----------



## Kacey

I originally started because I was talked into it... I was dating this guy, and we were looking for something we could do together that was exercise and not too expensive (we signed up at a YMCA), and he had earned his 4th gup blue belt in TaeKwon-Do in high school.  He spent weeks talking me into it... I walked into this room, half curious and half scared silly, and saw all these people (mostly guys) dressed in white pajamas... Now, I was never athletic as a kid, never interested in sports - my father bowled and golfed, and my older sister was on the diving team, and that was about it for my family.  I'm not sure what it was, but by the third class, I was hooked!  I dumped the sweatpants I started in and bought a dobak (a considerable expense at the time - I was paying my own way through college), and never looked back!

I've never been sure quite what it was that hooked me, but as I moved up through the ranks the attraction changed over time.  Having never been athletic, or even particularly coordinated, mastering my first tul (pattern) was quite a revelation.  Passing my first test was even more of one.  At a demonstration held to attract new students, I broke my first board... everything I did made me want to try the next thing.  TKD led me to instructing, which led me to teaching, which has become my career.  The boyfriend is, thankfully, long gone (after the divorce he moved out of state) but the art has stayed in my life.  

At this point, it has become a part of my life, my lifestyle, and has affected me in ways I probably can't even see any more - I consider joining that class to be one of the best choices I have ever made, because through participation in TKD I have evolved into a much different, and, in my humble opinion, better person than I would have been otherwise, and I can't imagine NOT being involved in some fashion at any time in the future.


----------



## DeLamar.J

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
> what is your perspective?


I think there are 3 main reasons.
1.Self defence
2.Sport
3.Fitness


----------



## Aqua4ever

Kacey and I seem to come from similar starts..
I started because two guys in one of my school classes decided to "bring me out of my shell" and kept at me for weeks until I tried a tkd class out. I never turned back, two years later and I wish I'd started so much earlier!
Aqua


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Let me preface this by saying that every martial art has its positives and negatives for personal self-defense. But, IMHO, from what I've exerienced Krav Maga and BBJ are good MAs for practical street use.


----------



## TigerWoman

I was bored with my exercise regimen. I think it takes a certain mentality to want to exercise, to be able to have enough discipline to recognize that it is a part of life like brushing your teeth. 

In MN. exercise is either a gym membership and weights/machines, the local aerobics classes or your own regimen.  After alot of treadmill and floor exercises, my daughter dragged me to TKD and so I thought I would always just stay a white belt because I didn't want to break boards.  Then I discovered it was fun and challenging. TW


----------



## TheBattousai

For me:
The first time:Self-defense (quit after 2 years)
The Second time:After seeing my step father and little brother start at my old school, I simply missed it. Now I'll never leave (No matter how much they change the locks )


----------



## stone_dragone

Original reason for joining:  Saw a Chuck Norris movie with my Dad when I was six and I got hooked.  Nine years later, I talk my parents into letting me start.  Honestly, at 15, it looked cool and I wanted to learn how to fight.

Reason for Staying: I learned that there was so much more than fighting and much better ways to defend yourself without fighting.  Though training I found a better physical balance, mental balance and sharpness.  

Reason for continuing: I can no longer define myself without including Martial Arts.  They are no longer something that I just do.  They are my passion.  

Oh...and I still think that it looks pretty cool!

My two bits.


----------



## Hand Sword

I always used to hear, and quite often, "because I want to learn how to kick some *** "


----------



## stickarts

I have had the opportunity to interview many hundreds of people that have signed up at my school over the years (since 1993) and one interesting thing that I noted is that only a small percentage stated that they joined for self defense. Improving self confidence and self discipline is by far the primary reasons that they say they are joining.
A few have actually been attacked and were joining for that reason alone: to learn self defense.
Some people were new to town and wanted to meet people, others just wanted a different way to work out, and many were always interested and just wanted to learn more about martial arts.
In my case, I had always been involved with competitive sports and after playing semi-pro baseball and competitive swimming I was looking for a new challenge. Karate turned out to be just what i was looking for! I had sparred with a blackbelt for some time and I finally decided to get some formal training.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I first got interested in MA watching the old "Kung Fu" tv series.  Then I got hooked on Chuck Norris movies and wanted to be just like him.  Did some Shorin-Ryu and Kyokishin for several years. Lost time I had for it when I went into the US Army.  After I got out, I met my wife who had been doing TKD and Jujitsu for about 20 years at that point and I thought, eh, why not give it another shot.  Once back into it I was hooked all over again.  Think I"m addicted to the endorphin rush.

Jeff


----------



## Hand Sword

I used to watch kung fu theater (after creature feature), and copy the movements from the tv as a kid. I think people join for a bunch of reasons. A good work out, a hobby, day care for the kids, self defense, etc. That's what's great, we all teach, as well as learn.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts?


 
For most people i think they want to gain some super powers so that nobody will mess with them and they can impress their friends by talking about it or showing a few fancy moves.

for me, i started martial arts because i was bored, and i practice Wing Chun Kung Fu today so that i can best avoid a fight. Master the fight to avoid it. Know the enemy.


----------



## IcemanSK

Wanted to take MA to stop a bully problem I had in jr. high. When I started MA in high school, bullying was no longer an issue (kids change). I went from being a "dork" to being a "karate dork." But I didn't get hassled. One of my training partners/high school friends had a philosophy about it. "If I pay someone to kick my butt every night, why would I waste my time fighting in school? I don't have the energy." 24 years later, I do because its still fun.


----------



## Slihn

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts?
> 
> I started strickly for fun(not for self -defense).When I was a kid my step-dad used to always place old Ninja movies and play spar with me.I soon became obsessed with Martial Arts; particularly Ninjitsu.Now,for me, Martial Arts have become a way of life.


----------



## matt.m

Gee, I wrestled in high school and freestyle.  I took Judo and Hapkido in my dads class as a teen.  I wrestled for the Marine Corps and have participated in a few Randori matches in contest or tournament since leaving the Marines.

After the physical abuse of house to house fighting and riot control in Haiti in 94 and life in general I have gotten back into Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido for the physical therapy and core conditioning.  I wear a leg brace on each leg, nothing short of knee replacement will change that.  However, I can compete in form.  That is enough.

Plus I would like to reach dan ranking in both Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido. Really it is a three part for me: Family legacy, physical therapy, and lastly it is really a way of life for me.   I know what happens if I do not train and practice.


----------



## Franzfri

I took Judo for Phys Ed in college and liked it, but didn't continue.  I'de wanted to try Tai Chi for years, but didn't have the time.  Finally I found a class that I could make time for.  Now I go 3 times a week and take private lessons.  I started and continue for health and fitness reasons and because of the centered feeling of Chi and feeling of accomplishment gained from learning.
Fran


----------



## goodwrench_mc

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts?....what is your perspective?


I got started in martial arts completely by accident. When my youngest son was 8 years old, he had very low self esteem and was lacking confidence in his physical ability. 
I remembered that my oldest son had tried some Tae-Kwon-Do when he was young. The classes had helped with self-disipline and built up his strength, but it didn't hold his interest. My wife had a friend, whose husband was running a Kenpo school in town, so I said we could go check it out. He tried a free class and really like it so we signed him up.
He progressed quickly, it seemed to come naturally to him. The time passed quickly, he started helping the instructor with the lower rank students. One night on the way home, he announced he wanted to become an instructor. Thinking that he is 12 years old, I told him it was a good goal, but concentrate on a good education. To keep him motivated, I added that if he ever became an instructor, I would let him teach me.
So three years after I said that and forgot about the statement, he had tested for his t brown belt and passed his assistant instructor course. He made an announcement again on the way home - 
"OK dad, You can start on monday"
So - I started my journey into Martial Arts........ at 48 years old


----------



## matt.m

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Well unlike everybody else I joined for no choice it was a major part of my father life, so it became a major part of my life, now I train today for the fact of the ground work my father brought to the table for all of us kids. Martial Arts is just not kicking and punching for me it has become my way of looking at the world around me, you tend to see the good in people instead of the bad like most, you also tend to see the best in the everything you do, you tend to appreciate life as a whole.
> 
> That is why we live the MA way and that is what we strive to bring out in everybody.
> Terry Lee Stoker


 
Very well said Terry.  I have enjoyed reading everyones reply.  What a great post this has become.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

goodwrench_mc said:
			
		

> So - I started my journey into Martial Arts........ at 48 years old



Nice! And for all of those still on the fence, not ready to take the leap, this is an excellent example of *"It's never too late to start the MAs!"* :asian:


----------



## SeanKerby

I got into Martial Arts because my dad did TKD in Korea. Boys want to be like their dad right? Well he started me on nunchaku after a while because he made a pair for a friend and I fooled around with it until 1990 when I began formal instruction in TKD. Ever since then it's been fun, and it has given me alot. Martial Arts has always been there for me to focus on. Plus it's just gol durned fun!!!


----------



## Silly Limey

I joined because it was something that I always wanted to do, but I also wanted to defend myself.  I'm staying because I absolutely love it, I've learned practical techniques, it's helped me lose about 60 lbs., and it's so much fun.


----------



## idonnou

to meet ppl


----------



## kingkong89

they do it because they want to be like the guys on tv. ha ha ha ha


----------



## evenflow1121

My mom had taken me to watch the Karate Kid, and I fell in love with Martial Arts.  Funny thing is I always liked the Cobra Kai better for some reason.


----------



## charyuop

I am not a person who likes fighting. When I was in grade school I never reacted to other guys (even tho that might have meant a bloody nose). The idea of hurting other people really is against me.

I started Tai Chi for the beauty of the forms themselves and since Tai Chi Chuan is a martial art I think that wouldn't be a complete knowledge if I left out the martial art part. As per fighting Tai Chi would be perfect for me (of course this is speaking at very high level, which I am not hee hee) because in theory you can decide the amount of damage/pain to inflict to the opponent. Anyway this is only theory coz since I have never fought in my life my "instinct/reaction" will never be as sharp as the ones of people who fought in the past. But I like thinking that with hard work I could reach a level where I could repel an opponent just pushing him/her away or just by making him/her fall. I am convinced that after 3 or 4 falls they should give up (but I dream too much hee hee).


----------



## w.kaer

For me, my nephew started at the Y (that I was working at).  The Sensei had a fairly good sized children's class, but wanted to start an adult's class.  The class started with my sister-in-law, my wife, another Y employee and me.


----------



## Shaolinwind

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Funny thing is I always liked the Cobra Kai better for some reason.


 
Yeah man... Weren't they tough??  And they had black uniforms with a SNAKE on it, oh man.  

Off topic.. TSD Grandmaster C.S. Kim's favorite movie is Karate kid.


----------



## MMAfighter

The first thing i trained in was kyokushin karatge at the age of.....9 i think...i did it till i was about 11 and just lost some motivation. It was because i had always been interested in martial arts because when i was little my grandpa was always into these kung fu movies and i got int it becaus ehe always babysat us and we use to watch it with him...then it added on my seeing my brothers and cousins do a kenpo class and finding out that i was too young to join, plus shows liek power rangers and superhuman samurai came out+ninja turtles...so i got really into the stuff. I left karate at 11....now i train because i'm into MMA....i know i;m into it for sure cuz i've been into it for the passed few years and it's taken over a lot of stuff i use to be into....so...that's why i train hehe.


----------



## lll000000lll

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
> what is your perspective?


 
for me it was all of thee above,
and to strengthen my spirit.

it was for me to strengthen my overall being.


----------



## gardawamtu

First of all, since I was a Star Wars freak, I always wanted to do something.  After the Karate Kid, I really did want to take karate.  My mom said I could if I also took gymnastics.  As an unenlightened 8-10 year old boy I didn't want to do a girls' sport (like I said, I was not enlightened -- now I think it would have helped me tremendously).

I finally started taking Kenpo at age 30.  It was mainly to get in shape and build confidence.  I don't fear being put in a self-defense situation, so that was not my main intent, but I really did like the applicability of kenpo.

Now I continue in it to stay in shape and get that mind-body connection (which is why I also added Tai Chi).


----------



## RheaHS

myself. 
The judo, at age 6 because I wanted to get out of ballet, which was otherwise a required "sport" for girls. 
The second time, because partly I wanted to defend myself (after experiencing an attack which ruined years of my life) and partly becuase I felt I was getting lazy. 
Trust me to walk into such a tough syllabus and organisation...and now I am loving everything I do. Its brought such a change to my life, and the people have been my support and a major influence to my confidence and life


----------



## Flatlander

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Off topic.. TSD Grandmaster C.S. Kim's favorite movie is Karate kid.


Do you have a source for this claim?


----------



## zenfrog

just wanted to say hi to all the martial arts enthusiasts around roanoke va give me an email and we'll talk martial arts,
later


----------



## bookworm_cn317

I joined for several reasons:
 - To lose weight
 - I was interested since I was 12 (Power Rangers)
 There were other reasons, too.


----------



## N 2 Combat

I wanted to learn to beat people (not random people just people looking for victims). Then I started to transform and that part of me started to get smaller. I'm at a point that I enjoy training others for personal protection. To see their eyes and minds light up when they start to get what you are doing is great. I keep doingit because now I see options in doing what I love. Plus the whole movie thing...I'm stil like that.


----------



## ldgman1970

Well I started doing it again at the ripe "old age" of 34 because I had always wanted to learn a martial art. I had started several times in TKD when I was a child and for financial reasons had to drop out each time so when I reached a position in my life in which I could afford it and had the focus and committment I decided to go for it. 

Specifically I like the challenge of learning tecniques and forms and I like the fact that there is always room for improvement and more to learn. I chose Kenpo is particular because I felt it's aggressive style would help me to be more assertive and confident in other aspects of my life, which it has.


----------



## Loaded Luke

Eric Daniel said:


> Why do people join Martial arts? Is it to get in shape? Is to gain confidence? Is it to know how to defend yourself? Is it because they saw a movie, thought it was interesting and decided they wanted to learn how to do what they did in the movie? I think people join for all these reasons. I also know that a movie about martial arts is NOT neccesarilly the way you practice a martial art because in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times.
> what is your perspective?



I did martial arts to learn how to fight. 

If someone does MA cos they saw a movie n they wanna copy what they do, or wanna show off, thats cool. People have their different reasons. You say in a movie the fight scene is rehearsed many times and that this differs from 'MA', but actually a lot of MA (patterns etc) is rehearsed and repeated many times. I dont think theres a difference as far as that goes.


----------



## airdawg

I joined, not out of interest, but because it was required at my high school. It has become a lifestyle. Wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## Block

I joined because it was a course offered at my high school in 1989. My phys ed teacher was a black belt and teacher in Taekwondo. I remember asking my Mom Whats Taekwondo? I stuck with it and eventually branched out to study other martial arts. 

BTW, in my training Ive learned that people sign up for a martial art for a variety of reasons. But there are only two reasons why the stay with it: to learn and to have funand if they arent doing one then they arent doing the other.

_______________________________________________________________
Conditioning and guts take over where knowledge and skill end. Mr. Ed Parker Sr.


----------



## Hand Sword

Why?  The real secret? Because, getting caught in your PJ's is embarrassing, and people want to learn how to be tough in them!


----------



## Cirdan

I just like to punch, kick, throw and strangle people whithout getting arrested afterwards :boing2:


----------



## airdawg

Cirdan said:


> I just like to punch, kick, throw and strangle people whithout getting arrested afterwards :boing2:


 
Maybe you should look into doing the arresting.


----------



## InnerMountainMartialArts

Hello to all who practice martial arts, I offer my respects. I am new to this internet community. As I read the posts of several martial artists of various styles and beliefs, I see a common thread that binds all of you together. You have all chosen, for one reason or another, to better your self and others through the teachings of martial arts. A greater sense of self and purpose is hard to find in life and as such you practice this every day in your chosen art. Be ever-mindful of this journey and end each day knowing that, as you continue your practice, you become better than yesterday's challenges and tests in life. My best wishes to you all.


----------



## myusername

I have really enjoyed reading this thread, its interesting to have a peek at different peoples roads in life.

For myself I think I became initially aware of Martial Arts because I was an impressionable young child in the 80's whos two favourite films were Rocky and the Karate Kid! When I was an older child I loved films like Bloodsport and The Kickboxer! (fond memories!)

When I was a kid I tried to convince my mum to allow me to join martial arts but she would often let me start the free initial lessons and then not want to pay when those ran out. So through my childhood I sampled very small amounts of kickboxing, kung fu and karate but of course never getting anywhere past the first few lessons for financial reasons.

When I came of age so to speak and had my own money I was still keen to start martial arts as I felt it was something I always wanted to do so I tried Judo (wasn't for me) and Goju Ryu Karate. I loved Goju Ryu Karate! I quickly started feeling the benefits that others have talked about on this thread - improved stress levels, confidence, inner strength. Unfortunately after three months I had to quit as I started working in a restuarant that demanded unusual shift patterns (the club only trained two nights a week so I would sometimes go weeks without a class so dropped out).

Never went back for years as there was always a reason why I couldn't join (nurse training, working shifts as a nurse, moving towns etc etc). Now I am 28 and out of shape! I have started to eat healthily and wanted to fit some exercise into my routine and remembering the psychological benefits of karate looked towards martial arts again. 

Unfortunately as a nurse I still work weird and wonderful shifts but where I live now there are lots of clubs that train in excess of 5 nights a week so making two a week is achievable. I tried my local Goju Ryu club but didn't like the way the sensai ran the class (Hardly any teaching going on - we would warm up and then play fight with the instructor doing the same at the front without even looking around at the beginners to see if they are doing it right). I tried some BJJ and MMA clubs because of the good things I was hearing about them on the internet but again felt that my local clubs were not particularly interested in novices and it was often just like having a punch-up with no attempt to teach me how to fight. I finally walked into my current Tae Kwon-do class and found my perfect fit! 

It's interesting as when I was researching which martial art would be best for me TKD was at the bottom of my list due to the bad mouthing on various forums and internet sites (not this one I may add). But I have discovered that its not the style that is important its the way that its taught. My Sabum is wonderful and takes a lot of pride in his teaching and I have found my particular class to be much more self defence orientated than I was led to believe from *********.com! I am enjoying the challenges, the improved fitness, the structure of the lessons and all of the psychological benefits that I remember from my brief stint at Goju Ryu. I love Tae Kwon-do and can't imagine ever leaving martial arts behind again now.


----------



## gkygrl

I joined MA because I wanted to challenge myself physically (I have MS) and mentally.   I joined to improve strength and balance.  I also wanted something that my partner and I could work on together and be challenged together with.  We also wanted a system of MA that would allow us to earn belts and progress.

Simple reasons -- but we are HAVING SO MUCH FUN!  I am being challenged to the maximum and when I am on that mat (bumps and bruises and all) I forget that I have MS and feel that I don't have any physical limitations.

It's very, very cool actually. 

One of the best things I could be doing for myself right now.


----------



## Kingindian

i train to protect myself and to loose weight..


----------

